# Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor



## Fliegenfischer95 (28. August 2010)

Hallo#h

ich wolte mal fragen wie die Leute das eigentlichen geschaft haben bei Fisch & Fang Autor zu werden z.b. (Matze Koch,Jan Lock)etc.#c


vieleicht weiss das hier ja einer oder hatt ne ahnung |kopfkrat

danke schonmal an alle antworten:m


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Bei Fisch und Fang bewerben!


----------



## micha84 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Gibt viele wege, musst gute Kontakte haben und vorallem was drauf haben.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Bei Fisch und Fang bewerben!




Dasund auf sich aufmerksam werden, denke da gehört abr seh viel Wissen und Erfahrung dazu sonst wird das nix !


----------



## Peter51 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Dasund auf sich aufmerksam werden, denke da gehört abr seh viel Wissen und Erfahrung dazu sonst wird das nix !



ist klar, die Paris Hilton


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Artikel schreiben, passende Fotos machen und in die Redaktion schicken.
*Wenn das dann gut ist*, werden die schon auf Dich zukommen


----------



## gründler (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Hi

Es gibt da freiberufliche und festangestellte Autoren,um die ein oder andere geschichte berichte....veröffentlichen zu wollen,machst du es so wie Torsk schrieb,einfach hinsetzen und schreiben zeichnen fotos......und danach an Paul Parey Verlag schicken.

Entweder sie melden sich oder eben nicht,meine Aalberichte in ne 90er sind auch auf freiberuflicher Basis veröffentlicht worden,die haben ja nicht nur F&F als Zeitschrift im Verlag,Der Raubfisch...... Jagd.......vertreiben die auch.

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



gründler schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haste da auch etwas für bekommen?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haste da auch etwas für bekommen?|kopfkrat


 

Darüber redet man mit Paul Parey,ist ja auch schon paar Jahre her,weiß net wie es heute läuft......aber für umsonst macht man es wohl nicht.
#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



gründler schrieb:


> Darüber redet man mit Paul Parey,ist ja auch schon paar Jahre her,weiß net wie es heute läuft.....*.aber für umsonst macht man es wohl nicht*.
> #h




Das meine ich doch . . .

Nur wenn man erstmal einen Beitrag hinschickt, ist man dann nicht seine Rechte daran los?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Ja wie gesagt weiß net wie es heute läuft,aber Du unterschreibst da schon ne Art Vertrag wo Du mit einverstanden bist das sie deine texte bilder verwenden veröffentlichen leicht abändern ...... dürfen.

Dafür gibt es ja dann ne Entschädigung,aber das kann man ja wenn man ernsthaft inter.hat,mit Paul Parey alles abklären.

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Alles klar.#h


----------



## Ulli3D (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> 
> ich wolte mal fragen wie die Leute das eigentlichen geschaft haben bei Fisch & Fang Autor zu werden z.b. (Matze Koch,Jan Lock)etc.#c
> 
> ...



Ein paar Grundkenntnisse in der deutschen Rechtschreibung können auch ganz hilfreich sein :q


----------



## Lucius (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch . . .
> 
> Nur wenn man erstmal einen Beitrag hinschickt, ist man dann nicht seine Rechte daran los?|kopfkrat



Nein, das ist dein geistiges Eigentum und bleibt es auch, du must nur nachweisen können, das es von dir stammt und das geht auf verschiedenste Art z.B. Kopie bei Notar hinterlegen, Einschreiben mit Empfangsbestätigung,etc......


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Genau so eine Sicherheit meine ich. 
|wavey:Man kann ja nicht erst einen Beitrag hinschicken und danach darüber streiten wem er gehört oder ob dafür bezahlt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Ganz so ist es nicht.

Wenn deine eingeschickten Unterlagen (Text & Bilder) angenommen werden, trittst du die Rechte daran an den Verlag ab. Dazu wird ein Vertrag gemacht, der auch für folgende Veröffentlichungen gilt.
Es gibt ein Honorar, das ist aber Taschengeld. Kohle verdient man damit nicht(!), der Aufwand, Zeit, Einsatz & Kosten, ist dafür viel, viel zu groß.

Außerdem ist es alles andere als einfach, angenommen zu werden. Die Ansprüche sind sehr hoch und der angedachte Artikel muss, selbst wenn er gut ist, dazu noch in die Konzepte der nächsten Hefte passen.
Da muß einiges zusammenkommen; du musst wirklich kreativ und innovativ sein, gut schreiben können, neue, ungewöhnliche Ideen haben und die Fotos müssen wirklich gut sein. Akki Eilts hat mich -mit Recht- mächtig stamm stehen lassen wegen der Anfangs schlechten Qualität meiner Bilder. Damit quäle ich mich heut noch sehr ab, da ich meist auch allein fische. Stativ & hochwertige Camera ist selbstverständlich, aber damit ist es bei weitem nicht getan; Belichtung, Bildgestaltung, etc.

Im übrigen werden alle Redaktionen total zugeschmissen mit Berichten, Fotos, usw. Allein aus der Masse der Berge herauszukommen ist schon immens schwer. Es sollte deswegen auch niemand sauer sein, wenn evtl. nicht so fix  eine Antwort kommt, wenn überhaupt. Rein rechtlich muss auch nix zurück geschickt werden, wenn man unaufgefordert irgendwo etwas hin schickt.

Ach ja: nicht zuletzt sollte man auch etwas mehr als nur etwas Ahnung & Erfahrung vom Angeln mitbringen.

_(Das alles ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ich bin kein irgendwo verantwortliches Redaktionsmitglied, kann hier also nicht für Verlage/Redaktionen sprechen, sondern schreibe als freier Autor)_


----------



## sadako (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Du musst weiblich sein und musst Dich deshalb nirgends bewerben, sondern wirst per E-Mail darum gebeten, einen bebilderten Bericht zu einem entsprechenden Thema zu verfassen |supergri|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



sadako schrieb:


> Du musst weiblich sein und musst Dich deshalb nirgends bewerben, sondern wirst per E-Mail darum gebeten, einen bebilderten Bericht zu einem entsprechenden Thema zu verfassen |supergri|supergri





|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Die Fotos sind, ohne Frage, optisch wertvoller.


----------



## sadako (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Die Fotos sind, ohne Frage, optisch wertvoller.



Nanana, werden hier etwa meine brillianten Schreibkünste mit ein paar popeligen Bildchen einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt?! |supergri|supergri|supergri

Edit: Aha hat bei mir mal wieder etwas länger gedauert, lange Leitung und so |bla: Ja Frau mag so ihre optischen Vorteile haben, was das angeht. |supergri


----------



## Multe (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Tja, so ist es , die Rechte sind dann weg.
Du kannst dann den gleichen Bericht nicht mehr an Blinker & Co verkaufen.
Finanziell lohnt sich das eigentlich gar nicht. Du bekommst zwar etwas dafür aber das ist nicht der Rede wert.
Du solltest auch schon einen " Namen" haben um etwas in die Zeitung zu bringen.
Auch sollte es etwas ganz "ausgefallenes" sein worüber du schreibst. 
Wie man einen Fisch drillt oder so etwas lockt keinen hinterm Ofen hervor. Auch sog. Reiseberichte gibt es mehr als genug.
Gruß Multe


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



sadako schrieb:


> Du musst weiblich sein und musst Dich deshalb nirgends bewerben, sondern wirst per E-Mail darum gebeten, einen bebilderten Bericht zu einem entsprechenden Thema zu verfassen |supergri|supergri



So ganz aus dem Kontext gerissen ist der Beitrag ja schon ein wenig, naja, zweideutig  

Ich trau mich garnicht zu fragen wie oft man so als Frau per Mail gefragt wird nen bebilderten Bericht zu einem bestimmten Thema zu schreiben


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



sadako schrieb:


> Nanana, werden hier etwa meine brillianten Schreibkünste mit ein paar popeligen Bildchen einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt?! |supergri|supergri|supergri




Aber auf gar keinen . . .

Nur wie Fische aussehen, weiss jeder Angler selbst.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

He Lici,

mach mer doch´n Alternativmagazin auf. Aalangeln mit Lici, Raubfischangeln mit Lici und als Burner Hornhechtangeln mit Lici mitten in der sommerlichen Ostsee...

Ich denke, wir werden reich!

Der Professor und meinereiner reichen dann auch Brötchen und Kaffee!
#h


----------



## sadako (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich trau mich garnicht zu fragen wie oft man so als Frau per Mail gefragt wird nen bebilderten Bericht zu einem bestimmten Thema zu schreiben



Pfff ... |splat2:  |supergri


----------



## sadako (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir werden reich!
> #h



Aber nicht, wenn ich so daher komm wie letztens am See bei Regen als gewaschener Pudel |supergri
Wobei man das mit weißen T-Shirts wahrscheinlich wieder wett machen könnte |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



sadako schrieb:


> Wobei man das mit weißen T-Shirts wahrscheinlich wieder wett machen könnte |rolleyes|supergri


 

|bigeyes:k|bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



sadako schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn ich so daher komm wie letztens am See bei Regen als gewaschener Pudel |supergri
> Wobei man das mit weißen T-Shirts wahrscheinlich wieder wett machen könnte |rolleyes|supergri






Das wäre den Verkaufszahlen sicher dienlich.


----------



## kati48268 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



sadako schrieb:


> Du musst weiblich sein und musst Dich deshalb nirgends bewerben, sondern wirst per E-Mail darum gebeten, einen bebilderten Bericht zu einem entsprechenden Thema zu verfassen |supergri|supergri



Das gilt für alle Bereiche des Lebens, ja. 
Die Gnade einer solchen Geburt macht es in dieser Testosteronverseuchten Branche sicherlich zumindest leichter.
Und wenn du nicht so ekelhaft weit weg wohnen würdest, hättest zumindest eine email von mir bekommen, mal mit mir angeln zu gehen und meine Artikelfotos aufzuwerten. ...natürlich auch durch deine anglerischen Fähigkeiten & Fänge |rolleyes
Nur: welche Titelseite wäre dir lieber? Vanity Fair oder die Angelzeitung?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nur: welche Titelseite wäre dir lieber? Vanity Fair oder die Angelzeitung?


 

Geh mal mit ihr fischen...
Dagegen bist du ein Weichei, glaube mir...
Selten so was angelverrücktes gesehen!
#h


----------



## Gummischuh (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Man nehme:

Einen Artikel aus einer Ausgabe von vor x Jahren. Ändere ihn ein wenig ab.
Füge etwas von dem hinzu, was eh schon jeder weiß.
Garniere ihn mit einigen Fotos, die man schon 100mal gesehen hat, mit Leuten drauf, die man schon lange nicht mehr sehen kann, und fertig ist der brandneue Artikel.

Also ich kauf mir die Schwarten ja schon ewig nicht mehr. 
Für 2 EURO würde ich es vielleiiicht noch tun, aber um die Zeit eines mittelharten Stuhlganges zu überbrücken brauchts ja schon mal mindestens 2 Zeitungen:g

Außerdem kauft sich mein Kumpel immer eine...bzw alle 
Dort blättere ich schon mal drinne rum, aber lesen tue ich nur hier und dort mal 'nen Absatz.
Mich nervt auch diese ganze offensichtliche und versteckte Werbung.
Da hat auch niemand 'ne Schreibe die hervorsticht. ...Kein Humor, nix Innovatives, ...ein Beitrag wie der Andere.

Ich würde mir Artikel wünschen, die sich mal abheben vom Allerweltsgeschreibe.
Ballspielswiese 'nen Bericht über Guerillafishing, Schwarzangeln im Nachbarsverein, Tipps über das Auffinden von vorgefütterten Plätzen etc. .
Nichmal lustige Rechtschreibfehler kriegense gebacken.

Da lob ich mir doch unser Forum.
Wesentlich unterhaltsamer, bessere Berichte, schrägere Autoren, man bekommt Einblicke in die seelischen Abgründe seiner Nahrungskonkurenten, und man verplempert nur seine Zeit und nicht auch noch sein Geld.

Ein Wermutstropfen bleibt jedoch, ......leider hab ich kein Laptop für's Klo


----------



## Janbr (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Ich kenn mich bei Angelzeitungen nicht aus, nur in anderen Fachzeitungen. Da wird man fuer gewoehnlich gefragt ob man einen Artikel zu einem bestimmten Thema veroeffentlichen will oder man schickt ihn ungefragt hin. Passt er thematisch in die naechsten Ausgaben ( deshalb wird meist irgendwo im Heft auf die naechsten Themen und den Redaktionsschluss hingewiesen) wird er veroeffentlicht. Gage ist bei den meisten Fachzeitschriften null koma nix. Fuer gewoehnlich macht man das nicht wegen Geld, sondern wegen der Bekanntheit.

Ein weiterer Trugschluss, Urheberrechte sind Personenrechte und koennen nicht abgetreten werden. Was man an den Verteg abtritt sind die Verwertungsrechte, das Urheberrecht bleibt immer bei der Person, dessen geistiges Eigentum ein Bericht/ Artikel ist (Das ist wie bei Patenten)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Man nehme:
> Einen Artikel aus einer Ausgabe von vor x Jahren. Ändere ihn ein wenig ab.
> Füge etwas von dem hinzu, was eh schon jeder weiß.
> Garniere ihn mit einigen Fotos, die man schon 100mal gesehen hat, mit Leuten drauf, die man schon lange nicht mehr sehen kann, und fertig ist der brandneue Artikel.
> Also ich kauf mir die Schwarten ja schon ewig nicht mehr.



Dann solltest du das einfach mal tun. Es könnte die Erkenntnis bringen, was da wirklich drin steht. 
Wenn man keine Grundlage für eine Ahnung/Meinung hat, könnte man es andererseits auch mit dem berühmten Spruch des Komiker-Kollegen Dieter Nuhr halten: "einfach mal die Fr*** halten...."
Nur den Klassenkasper zu machen, ist verdammt dünn.


@Jan
Ich liebe deine Fachkenntnis, wie du weißt. Könnte dich manchmal aber auch für deine hier ungeschlagene Präzision erwürgen.
Ja, du hast völlig Recht,
"Urheberrechte sind Personenrechte und koennen nicht abgetreten werden. Was man an den Verteg abtritt sind die Verwertungsrechte"
#h


----------



## matchbox (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das einfach mal tun. Es könnte die Erkenntnis bringen, was da wirklich drin steht.
> Wenn man keine Grundlage für eine Ahnung/Meinung hat, könnte man es andererseits auch mit dem berühmten Spruch des Komiker-Kollegen Dieter Nuhr halten: "einfach mal die Fr*** halten...."
> Nur den Klassenkasper zu machen, ist verdammt dünn.


 
Moin,

ich habe die F&F abonniert und viel Neues steht nicht wirklich in den Heften drin.
Und wenn ich gerade an das diesjährige Aal-Spezial denke, dann ärger ich mich auch schon wieder *grml*

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das einfach mal tun. Es könnte die Erkenntnis bringen, was da wirklich drin steht.
> Wenn man keine Grundlage für eine Ahnung/Meinung hat, könnte man es andererseits auch mit dem berühmten Spruch des Komiker-Kollegen Dieter Nuhr halten: *"einfach mal die Fr*** halten....*"
> Nur den *Klassenkasper *zu machen, ist verdammt dünn.
> 
> ...




Nur weil "Deine Zeitschrift" mal kritisiert wird, machste gleich auf eingeschnappt und wirst beleidigend?|kopfkrat

Irgendwie hätte ich dich (nach deinen bisherigen Beiträgen) reifer eingeschätzt . . .#d


|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Naja Leute man muss einfach mal sehen, dass das Angeln eben nicht jede Woche (oder jeden Monat) neu erfunden werden kann. 
... auch wenn es immer wieder versucht wird 

Jeden Artikel hat man so oder in leicht anderer Form schon irgendwo gelesen, da sich aben alle Themen in trauter Regelmäßgkeit wiederholen. Und das ist, wie ich eigentlich sagen will auch nicht schlimm. Es ist schlicht nicht anders möglich 

Einen guten Autor macht dann aus, diese Themen eben dochnoch schmackhaft an den Leser bringen zu können. Ob das nun durch einen besonders originellen Schreibstil, viel Humor, Provokation oder womit auch immer gemacht wird ist ja egal.

Ich für meinen Teil habe aus eben diesem Grund aufgehört mir die Heftchen zu kaufen, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass ich eh nur die Bilder schaue  ... und dafür gibts andere Heftchen 

Und den originellen Schreibstil genieße ich dann lieber in Büchern, besonders weil man da eben selbst in der Hand hat von wem man etwas liest.

Bis denn, denn
David
#h


----------



## Katteker (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Moin.

Interessant dazu ist auch die aktuelle Diskussion im eigenen Forum der Fisch&Fang, wo sich auch einige Redakteure beteiligt haben:

*Qualitätsverlust bei FuF Forum & Zeitschrift??*


 Wenn ich hier nicht in andere Anglerforen verlinken darf, bitte löschen und sorry im voraus...|wavey:
Gruß
Katteker


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Man nehme:
> 
> Einen Artikel aus einer Ausgabe von vor x Jahren. Ändere ihn ein wenig ab.
> Füge etwas von dem hinzu, was eh schon jeder weiß.
> ...


Ich musste lachen! 

Stimmt aber schon, Angelzeitungen sind nur für die Dauer zwischen Drücken und Abputzen geeignet. Habe vereinzelt ein paar Exemplare diverser Angelzeitungen hier rumliegen, nehme immer mal wieder eine mit auf jenes Örtchen. Wenn die Zeitung dann ein gewisses Alter hat und ich die Berichte wieder vergessen habe, sind sie somit immer wieder lesbar, auch wenn sie mich angeltechnisch nicht im geringsten Interessieren oder gar weiterbringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Wir haben mit dem Paul Parey Verlag keinerlei Schwierigkeiten, von daher ist die Verlinkung kein Problem.

Vorsichtig sind wir immer da, wenn mancher meint, uns Anwälte auf den Hals hetzen zu müssen, da unterbinden wir dann entsprechende Verlinkungen..


Davon ab, @ kati48268:
Man braucht da nicht (auch nicht angedeutet, persönlich werden), wurde ja nicht umsonst von anderen hier schon kritisiert.


Allgemein zu Verlagen/Printprodukten
Es gibt eben immer unterschiedliche Ansatzpunkte:
Sicht- und Handlungsweise des jeweiligen Verlages.

Erwartungshaltung der Käufer

Erwartungshaltung der freien Autoren.


In einem Umfeld, das es Printmedien immer schwerer macht, mit den bisherigen Geschäftsmodellen langfristigen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zu erzielen, sind die Ansprüche eines Verlag naturgemäß einmal andere, als die der freien Autoren - oft genug auch andere als die der Leser...

Ein Verlag steht mit seinen Printprodukten immer im Spagat zwischen interessanten und ehrlichen Berichten, die es möglichst woanders (noch) nicht geben soll, und den Erfordernissen des Werbemarktes.

Auch wir bekommen das immer wieder zu spüren, weswegen es bei uns kalre Richtlinien und klare Trennung von Werbung und Redaktion gibt. Kostet uns zwar auch ne Menge Geld, können wir aber eben nicht ändern.

Dass in einer relativ kleinen Branche wie dem Angeln mit relativ vielen verschiedenen Zeitschriften von der werbegeldinvestierenden Industrie Artikel nicht gerne gesehen werden, sich übermäßig kritisch mit manchen Produkten oder Produktinnovationen auseinanderzusetzen, ist klar. Dass auf Grund dessen Inhalt und Form manches Testes oder mancher Geräte- oder auch Reviervorstellung nicht immer den Geschmack des Lesers treffen, das ist auch klar.

Das betrifft aber bis dahin nur einmal die Redaktionen und nicht die freien Autoren - jedenfalls insoweit als dise freien Autoren keine "Experten" aus den Teams bestimmter Anbieter sind.

Der Inhalt der Zeitschriften orientiert sich also zum einen an den Wünschen der Leser, soweit das ein Verlag ermitteln kann. Weil ja nur eine Zeitschrift mit entsprechenden Zahlen auch Anzeigen verkaufen kann.

Zum anderen orientiert sich das auch logischerweise an den Wünschen der Industrie - und da haben sich über die Jahre eben "gute Bekanntschaften"  und daraus resultierendes Verhalten zwischen Medien und Industrie etabliert.

Daraus resultiert dann für freie Autoren, dass die Artikel von den Redaktionen so ausgesucht werden, dass es eben zum redaktionell  oder verlagsseitig vorgegebenen Kurs passt.

Das ist dann für den einen vollkommen in Ordnung, der andere fühlt sich dabei vielleicht nicht so wohl. Je nach Verlag werden dann ja die Artikel noch unterschiedlich beabeitet. Damit es da kein Mißverständnis gibt:
Das MUSS sein.

Man hat ja von Seitenzahl und Layout entsprechende technische Vorgaben.

Dass aber daraus resultierend eben mancher Autor nachher meint, seinen eigenen Artikel nicht mehr zu erkennen, passiert immer wieder. Dazu sollte man aber wissen, dass Printredaktionen auf grund der allgeemeinen Marktlage ja selten aufgestockt, sondern im Normalfall gekürzt werden.

Was für den einzelnen zuständigen Redakteur dann heisst:
Mehr Arbeit in weniger Zeit..

Wenn dann dazu das Interesse des Autors vorhanden ist, seinen Artikel möglichst komplett und unverfälscht abgedruckt zu sehen, der Redakeur gleichzeitig mehrere Autoren mit jeweils individuellen Wünschen betreuen soll, dazu noch seine eigene Arbeit an seinen Artikeln geregelt bekommen muss, dann kann man sich leicht vorstellen, dass da eben die Kommunikation nicht in jedem Fall optimal laufen kann und es da auch mal zu Mißverständnissen oder Ärger kommt.

Bevor es das Internet gab, habe ich auch als freier Autor für alle 3 bekannten Zeitschriften gearbeitet. Man stellt da dann durchaus Unterschiede fest, was das Verhalten gegebüber den "Freien" und die Arbeitsweise eines Verlages angeht. Welche einem da passt oder gefällt, das muss jeder selber für sich rausfinden.

Entsprechende Artikel einzusenden mit gutem Fotomaterial (wichtig für die Verlage: Zeitschriften werden am Kiosk über Builder beim durchblättern verkauft, nicht über Texte/Inhalte..) ist sicherein Weg, der zu regelmäßigem veröffentlichen führen kann. 

Auf Grund der oben genanten Arbeitsbelastung der Redakeure schadet es aber nie, wenn man es schafft einen persönlich kennen zu lernen. Denn bei der Vielzahl der Zusendungen wird logischerweise schnell aussortiert. Was nicht auf den ersten Blick passt, ist weg.. Das geht auch gar nicht anders.

Kennt man einen Redakteur persönlich, stehen die Chancen da natürlich besser...

Reich werden kann man davon nicht, man muss da die persönliche Eitelkeit, dass man veröffentlicht wurde, in den Vordergrund stellen - war bei mir auch nicht anders. Ist aber auf jeden Fall immer interessant, da einen Einblick zu bekommen, wie sowas funktioniert...

Wer es daher nicht um er Kohle willen macht, soll das ruhig versuchen.

Wers wegen der Kohle macht, sollte es aber lieber lassen..


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Hallo,
wenn wir dann schon offtopic sind, noch eine weitere Meinung: Angelzeitschriften sind ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Sie werden gegründet um Geld zu verdienen. Sie werden versuchen, dieses Ziel zu erreichen. Allein aus diesem Grunde schon wäre es tödlich, seine Artikelauswahl und die Zusammenstellung des Gesamtwerks so zu gestalten, das der Zweck eben nicht mehr erfüllt wird.
Und es ist letzteben ein Angebot. Das kann man annehmen oder nicht. Man muß sich doch auch nicht beim Autokauf ständig das Maul über alle Autos zerreißen, die man nicht kauft - oder?

Ansonsten ist es vielleicht so, das es schon 200.000 Karpfenfreaks und eine halbe Million Norwegenreisende gibt. Sicher hat jeder den Eindruck, er habe der Welt viel zu geben. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Da gehört sicher mehr dazu, als mal 5 Fische mehr zu fangen als andere. Leute, die echte Innovationen bringen und sich damit durchsetzen, werden sicher auch gehört werden. Aber Innovationen sind eben sehr selten.
Petri


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Stimmt aber schon, Angelzeitungen sind nur für die Dauer zwischen Drücken und Abputzen geeignet. .....



|good:


----------



## sadako (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nur: welche Titelseite wäre dir lieber? Vanity Fair oder die Angelzeitung?



Naja, ist anscheinend mal wieder Zeit für klischeebehaftete Fragen. |rolleyes
 Kohlmeise hat sie bereits korrekt beantwortet (danke Steffen), trotzdem nochmal mit rotem Schleifchen drum rum: immer die Angelzeitung.


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur weil "Deine Zeitschrift" mal kritisiert wird, machste gleich auf eingeschnappt und wirst beleidigend?
> Irgendwie hätte ich dich (nach deinen bisherigen Beiträgen) reifer eingeschätzt . . .



Na ja, wenn ich nach 12 Std. dauerfeiern um 4h heim gestolpert komme, sollte ich das Notebook aus den Fingern lassen, denn dann geht nur noch Säbel und nicht mehr Florett. |uhoh:
Tinca, danke für den Tritt, hast ja Recht.
Gummischuh, ich entschuldige mich für den Ton. Widerspreche aber (nun rein sachlich) deiner Aussage, dass in den Zeitungen -egal welche- nur aufgebrühter Kram von Vorgestern steht.

So, nun häng ich mich ans Telefon und hör mal rum, ob ich mich noch sonstwo entschuldigen sollte. Mann, war das 'ne Nacht... *auakopf*


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Man nehme:
> 
> Einen Artikel aus einer Ausgabe von vor x Jahren. Ändere ihn ein wenig ab.
> Füge etwas von dem hinzu, was eh schon jeder weiß.
> ...


 


Aber sich damit den "Hintern" abwischen?#c
Mein Ding wärs nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bleizange (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Wären Fachzeitschriften völlig ohne Werbung und unabhängig, dann würde es sie nicht lange geben bzw. würden erst gar nicht erscheinen. Faktoren wie Kosten und Außeinandersetzungen mit den Rechtsabteilungen verschiedener Hersteller tragen dann schnell zum Aus bei.

Persönlich halte ich die Printmedien( Magazine, Zeitschriften) sowieso für eine langsam aussterbende Spezies. Das liegt nicht nur an der oft kritisierten Qualität, sondern auch an der Konkurrenz namens Internet. Denn nichts ist so alt wie die Zeitung von heute.


----------



## karpfenalarm (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit öfter für diverse IT Fachmagazine Artikel geschrieben. Dort habe ich einfach die meine Vorschläge an den Chefredakteur geschickt und dann bekamm ich meine Zusagen. Waren bestimmt an die ca. 12 Artikel über die Jahre. Würde mich auch nicht bewerben, sondern direkt an den Verlag gehen vorstellen und sagen was du machen möchtest. Bei mir hat es sich damals finanziell gut gelohnt, keine Angel wie es bei Angelmagazinen ist.


----------



## Gemini (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Wären Fachzeitschriften völlig ohne Werbung und unabhängig, dann würde es sie nicht lange geben bzw. würden erst gar nicht erscheinen. Faktoren wie Kosten und Außeinandersetzungen mit den Rechtsabteilungen verschiedener Hersteller tragen dann schnell zum Aus bei.



Das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig so sein. Ich habe früher sehr regelmässig Produkte (wenn auch kein Angelkrams) zu Vergleichstest gesendet ohne Werbekunde gewesen zu sein und war mehr oder weniger regelmässig mal Testsieger oder Preis-Leistungssieger.

Das waren keine Käseblätter, die wollen auch ihre Werbekunden, aber wenn was ******** ist sollte man es sagen dürfen oder der Hersteller stellt halt kein Produkt für die jeweilige Testausschreibung zur Verfügung, wo ist das Problem?

Und was soll das mit den Rechtsabteilungen? Wenn z.B. ein Heiseverlag testet und der Notebookakku explodiert und die darüber schreiben werden die doch nicht verklagt, wäre ja noch schöner...

Ich bin viel unterwegs und hole mir am Airport immer alles an Angelzeitschriften was da rumliegt und es ist wirklich schade dass nicht ein (!) ordentlicher Produkt- oder Vergleichstest in diesen Blättern erscheint. Nicht einer...

Immer alles weichgespült, konform, industriehörig und zwar so offensichtlich dass es schon nicht mehr amüsant ist. 

Also wenn aufgrund dieses Threads jemand was einreicht bitte ein bisschen weniger anbiedern und mal was nachhaltiges/interessantes anbieten oder lassen.


----------



## Bleizange (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

@ gemini

Zum Thema Produkt- und Vergleichstest......

Auf einen seriösen Test kann man da lange warten. Es ist nicht nur schwer diesen zu realisieren, da bestimmte Kriterien und Meßgeräte geschaffen werden müssen.

Nein, wer schreibt schon schlechte Kritiken über seinen Sponsor. Das machen nur welche die mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sind. Davon mal abgesehen, dass die dann mit Anzeigenverzicht drohen und ihn auch umsetzen, kommt nach das juristische Nachspiel.

Habe mir gerade die Müge gemacht den hier geposteten Artikel im F&F-Forum zu lesen. Da erklärt selbst der Chefredakteur, warum man sich besser nicht mit den Sponsoren anlegt.


----------



## Gummischuh (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Moin Kati

Das mit der Entschuldigung wäre wirklich nicht nötig gewesen, wird aber selbstverständlich angenommen.

War alles auch nur halbernst gemeint. So wie vieles was ich hier schreibe. Ich überreiße halt gerne mal ein wenig.

Es war auch nicht meine Absicht, die Arbeit, die in den Beiträgen steckt, zu schmälern.
Ich glaube auch, dass es nicht einfach ist, überhaupt noch etwas zu schreiben, was irgendwie noch den Touch von was Neuem hat.

Wie man dazu steht, hat natürlich auch immer viel mit dem Alter und der bisher zurückgelegten Anglerkarriere zu tun.
Meine erste Fisch und Fang hatte ich '73 in der Hand. Und in den 80ern und 90ern hab ich nur selten mal eine Ausgabe ausgelassen.
Da hat man halt ganz automatisch schon zigmal gelesen, wie ein Köderfisch präsentiert wird, dass man im September/Oktober prima Raubfische fangen kann, oder das der Einsatz geflochtener Schnur für diese oder jene Methode vorteilhaft ist.
Obendrein hat man es nicht nur gelesen, sondern Vielesvieles und Vielzuvieles ja auch selbst schon mal ausprobiert.

Vielleicht wäre es ja langsam mal Zeit für 'ne Seniorenausgabe

Was mich immer interessiert hat, das waren Tests und sowas.
.
.
.
An dieser Stelle käme jetzt eigentlich noch 'ne Menge |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:.
Habe mich aber dazu entschlossen, es Dir und Euch zu ersparen:g

Was ich allerdings doof finde ist, dass an diesen Zeitungen alle zu verdienen scheinen.....bis auf die Autoren|kopfkrat

Und um mich nochmal auf einen Nenner zu bringen: .....Mir sind die Zeitungen einfach im Verhältnis zur Zeit, die ich benötige um sie durchzulesen, vielviel zu teuer. Aber das betrifft wohl so ziemlich alle Fachmagazine in Bunt und is volles Pfund am Thema vorbei

#h


----------



## Zusser (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Ich habe grade über den Link ein paar Seiten vorher das F&F Form aufgerufen (Thema: "Qualitätsverlust bei FuF Forum & Zeitschrift??")Schade, dass ich mein laufendes Abo gerade gekündigt habe... (Kd.Nr. 2844845)

Was und wie dort die Offiziellen (H. Stühring, T. Kalweit) sich äußern, wäre für mich ein zwingender Grund gewesen, auf die weitere Lektüre zu verzichten. Aber ich hatte ja leider kurz vorher schon gekündigt. 

Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, da schreibt der Chef der Onlineredaktion Thomas Kalweit "Es wird niemand gezwungen, dieses Forum zu benutzen oder die ach so werbelastige Zeitschrift zu lesen."

Wenn in der Branche so ein Selbstverständnis herrscht, ist es kein Wunder dass die Zeitschrift ist wie sie ist.


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Dann sollte man sich aber auch das gesammte Statement von Thomas durchlesen, inkl. der Postings auf die er sich bezieht.
Der Satz _so aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen_ stellt _nicht_ das dar, was er sagen wollte.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Widerspreche aber (nun rein sachlich) deiner Aussage, dass in den Zeitungen -egal welche- nur aufgebrühter Kram von Vorgestern steht.



Nur aufgebrühter Kram vielleicht nicht, aber zum klar überwiegenden Teil eben doch. Und wenn man sich so manche Berichte anschaut drängt sich der Verdacht eben auf das es zumindest eine "Vorlage" gab... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Das ist doch auch logisch!
Man kann das Angeln nun mal nicht jedes Jahr neu erfinden.

Und wenn die Printmedien hautpsächlich über Geräte, Taktik und Methoden schreiben, muss sich zwangsläufig was wiederholen.

Es gibt nun mal recht wenig wirkliche revolutionäre Neuheiten wie Boilies, geflochtene Schnur oder Gummiköder...

Dann muss man halt aus "kleinen Änderungen" einen großen Tanz machen, ob bei Geräten, bei Taktik oder Methode.

Wie bei Autos, da wird dann auch ne sanfte Modellpflege als technische Revolution verkauft....


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Ich denke, die Printmedien vernachlässigen einen wichtigen Bereich für die Leserschaft enorm, nämlich die Unterhaltung.

Es wird immer nur von Geräte- und Fangmontagen, Gewässervorstellungen oder Gerätetests geschrieben. Was eigentlich fehlt sind lustige, satirische oder nachdenklich machende Artikel. Oder auch erzählerische Berichte über Angelausflüge oder Urlaubsreisen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es daran liegt dass die zuständigen Redakteure das für unwichtig halten, oder ob es einfach nicht genug Autoren gibt, die diese Schiene befahren.

Wenn letzteres stimmt, wäre das eine Chance für angehende Autoren.|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Klar kann man selten wirklich neues schreiben. Aber gerade dann wäre es halt schön wenn wenigstens die Berichte über Geräte halbwegs objektiv wären. 

Wer ein neues Gerät sucht und einen der "Vergleichstests" der Zeitschriften sieht und das Blatt deswegen kauft wird doch zum größten Teil enttäuscht. Man hat den Eindruck das wirklich jeder Hersteller der ein Modell zum Test geschickt hat dafür gezahlt hat und daher alle Produkte mindestens mit Gut bewertet werden...

Wenn beim Test einfach auch ab und an mal ehrlich stehen würde wenn ein Produkt schlecht ist würde das die Glaubwürdigkeit der Zeitschriften deutlich verbessern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Es gibt auch eine Untersuchung eines deutschen Angelgerätegroßhändlers, nach der praktisch nur noch teilweise in Ostdeutschland die Angler Zeitschriften zur Information über neue Produkte nutzen bzw. den Informationen darüber eine gewisse Glaubwürdigkeit schenken..


----------



## wusel345 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Printmedien vernachlässigen einen wichtigen Bereich für die Leserschaft enorm, nämlich die Unterhaltung.
> 
> Es wird immer nur von Geräte- und Fangmontagen, Gewässervorstellungen oder Gerätetests geschrieben. Was eigentlich fehlt sind lustige, satirische oder nachdenklich machende Artikel. Oder auch erzählerische Berichte über Angelausflüge oder Urlaubsreisen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich möchte auch mal kurz meinen unmaßgeblichen Senf dazu geben. 

Was Ralle schreibt stimmt und ich kann mich an die F&F und den Blinker von vor ca. 20 Jahren erinnern, da stand in den genannten Zeitschriften wenigstens eine Anekdote oder eine Geschichte, mal länger ausgeführt, mal kürzer, die teilweise sehr lustig oder informativ oder beides waren. Schon alleine wegen diesen Storys lohnte sich die Anschaffung und das Lesen der Zeitschrift (damals waren sie im Übrigen ja auch noch preiswerter!). Diese Storys vermisse ich und darum kaufe ich nur noch die F&F oder den Blinker, wenn Berichte über Gewässer zu lesen sind die mich interessieren. Testberichte über neue Gerätschaften oder "Futtermittel" bekomme ich im Internet auf den Seiten der Hersteller oder in den einschlägigen Foren gratis und in Hülle und Fülle. Alles über Montagen, mit welcher Methode ich welchen Fisch fangen kann usw. finde ich hier im Anglerboard und sehr oft wesentlich näher an der Realität. 

Für mich steht der Anreiz, mir diese Zeitschriften noch zu kaufen, fast auf Null. Wenn einige der Storys, die ich hier während meiner Zeit im Anglerboard in verbesserter Schriftform im Blinker oder der F&F stehen würden könnte ich mir eine Absatzsteigerung und Aufwertung dieser Zeitschriften gut vorstellen. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal kurz meinen unmaßgeblichen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> *Was Ralle schreibt stimmt und ich kann mich an die F&F und den Blinker von vor ca. 20 Jahren erinnern, da stand in den genannten Zeitschriften wenigstens eine Anekdote oder eine Geschichte, mal länger ausgeführt, mal kürzer, die teilweise sehr lustig oder informativ oder beides waren. Schon alleine wegen diesen Storys lohnte sich die Anschaffung und das Lesen der Zeitschrift (damals waren sie im Übrigen ja auch noch preiswerter!). Diese Storys vermisse ich und darum kaufe ich nur noch die F&F oder den Blinker, wenn Berichte über Gewässer zu lesen sind die mich interessieren.* Testberichte über neue Gerätschaften oder "Futtermittel" bekomme ich im Internet auf den Seiten der Hersteller oder in den einschlägigen Foren gratis und in Hülle und Fülle. Alles über Montagen, mit welcher Methode ich welchen Fisch fangen kann usw. finde ich hier im Anglerboard und sehr oft wesentlich näher an der Realität.
> 
> ...



Dazu muss ich mal kurz was sagen . . .:m

Die meissten von euch wissen ja, dass ich ab und an mal Kurzgeschichten schreibe.

Ich wandte mich also irgendwann mal alle drei(!) grossen Fachzeitschriften und bot an, gelegentlich mal eine Geschichte für das Heft zu schreiben.|bla:

Alle drei meldeten sich zurück mit identischen Aussagen, die da hiessen, kein Bedarf - die Leserschaft interessiert so etwas nicht . . .und passt nicht ins Konzept des Heftes.|kopfkrat

Wenn  ich dann immer wieder höre, dass die (sich zu Wort meldenden) Angler eigentlich doch Geschichten und Unterhaltung allgemein mögen, ziemlich absurde Aussage.#d

Daraufhin blätterte ich mal alle Zeitungen durch. Ein wirkliches "Konzept" erschloss sich mir nicht.

Das Konzept scheint zu sein, die Zeitschrift als Werbeträger an den Mann(oder die Frau) zu bringen.
Garniert mit -zig Mal durchgekauten Beiträgen, damit überhaupt etwas übers Angeln drin steht.

Das Angeln lässt sich, wie schon gesagt^^, nicht neu erfinden und so wäre ein wenig Unterhaltung doch wohl besser als nur Werbung, unterbrochen von ständigen Wiederholungen.|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Angeln lässt sich, wie schon gesagt^^, nicht neu erfinden und so wäre ein wenig Unterhaltung doch wohl besser als nur Werbung, unterbrochen von ständigen Wiederholungen.|kopfkrat



Auf jeden Fall! #6


----------



## Bleizange (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Ich glaube die Leute in den Redaktionen wissen dann schon was das Gros der Leserschaft präsentiert haben möchte. Ein paar "Motzer"( beziehe mich auch ein) wie sie auch hier anzutreffen sind, sind dann eben nicht repräsentativ. Eine Redaktion wird eben täglich mit Briefen, Mails und Anrufen überhäuft. Und wenn die Absatzzahlen und Aussagen der einzelen Magazine stimmen, dann fahren sie doch recht gut mir ihrer Taktik. Die breite Masse will vielleicht eben doch keine Kurzschgeschichten lesen. Außerdem kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen, dass nicht wenige Angler dann doch wissen wollen, mit welchem Geräte, Köder- und Futterhersteller der Artikelverfasser fischt.

Als begeisterter Friedfischangler befriedigt mich keins dieser Magzine. Nach meiner Meinung wird diese Art sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Dabei könnte man schon über Posen und Bebleiungschemata ganze Hefte füllen. Aber vielleicht interessiert das auch keinen. Die Redakteure werden es schon wissen.


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Als begeisterter Friedfischangler befriedigt mich keins dieser Magzine. Nach meiner Meinung wird diese Art sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Dabei könnte man schon über Posen und Bebleiungschemata ganze Hefte füllen. Aber vielleicht interessiert das auch keinen. Die Redakteure werden es schon wissen.



Ich glaube hier liegt ein großes Problem der Diskussion: Wir represäntieren eben nicht den Durchschnitt der Käufer.
Seien wir mal eherlich: Hier an der Diskussion beteiligen sich gerade Leute die (wenn ich jetz mal aus anderen Berichten schließen darf) zu den erfahrenen Anglern zu zählen sind. Man hat eben alles schonmal irgendwo mitgekriegt, dies gilt allerdings nicht für alle. Und ich denke besonders nicht für die Gruppe von Leuten, die sich gerne Heftchen mit viel viel bunten Bildern kaufen und gern übers Streetfishing oder Carphunting lesen|supergri 
(Tinca, Stefan, Ralle, wusel, Thomas und wie ihr alle heißt ... ihr passt einfach nicht ins Beuteschema der modernen Angelzeitschrift)
Die breite Masse (und da liegt nunmal die Knete) sieht anders aus :m


----------



## Bleizange (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

@ daci7

So wie dein Posting sehe ich es eben auch. Die von dir genannten User und einige andere auch, repräsentieren wahrscheinlich nicht den Durchschnittsangler.

Allerdings finde ich die Magazine mit DVD für Angeleinsteiger nicht einmal so übel. Aber selbst die beste Theorie ersetzt niemals die Praxis.


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Balzerartikel kannst eh alle in die Tonne kloppen, die produzieren anscheinend nur noch billitsch auf irgendeiner chinesischen Hinterhofpresse.


----------



## angelpfeife (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Balzerartikel kannst eh alle in die Tonne kloppen, die produzieren anscheinend nur noch billitsch auf irgendeiner chinesischen Hinterhofpresse.


Naja, würde ich so nicht sagen. Vor allem die Ruten von denen gefallen mir irgendwie. Ist aber nur der Eindruck vom begrabbeln im Laden.


----------



## Andal (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier liegt ein großes Problem der Diskussion: Wir represäntieren eben nicht den Durchschnitt der Käufer.
> Seien wir mal eherlich: Hier an der Diskussion beteiligen sich gerade Leute die (wenn ich jetz mal aus anderen Berichten schließen darf) zu den erfahrenen Anglern zu zählen sind. Man hat eben alles schonmal irgendwo mitgekriegt, dies gilt allerdings nicht für alle. Und ich denke besonders nicht für die Gruppe von Leuten, die sich gerne Heftchen mit viel viel bunten Bildern kaufen und gern übers Streetfishing oder Carphunting lesen|supergri
> (Tinca, Stefan, Ralle, wusel, Thomas und wie ihr alle heißt ... ihr passt einfach nicht ins Beuteschema der modernen Angelzeitschrift)
> Die breite Masse (und da liegt nunmal die Knete) sieht anders aus :m



Dafür haben wir ja hier, sprich im Magazin, die Gelegenheit uns ganz speziell und zielgerichtet für die "abgebrühten Jungs" auszutoben!

Um bei den Printmedien wenigstens kurzfristig anzukommen, muss man mainstream produzieren. Das heißt vor allem Bilder liefern, vorzugsweise spektakuläre Fangbilder. Reiner Text und ist er noch so gut, ist nichts wert, wird miserabel honoriert. Es muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob er sich für sehr schmale Börse auf so ein "Blitz Illu Niveau" begeben möchte.


----------



## Bleizange (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

Blitz Illu?

Die gibt es doch erst ab 18 Jahre, oder? 

Hier wurde übrigens schon einmal darüber diskutiert http://http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171396&highlight=qualit%E4t+angelmagazine


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*



> Ich glaube hier liegt ein großes Problem der Diskussion: Wir represäntieren eben nicht den Durchschnitt der Käufer.


Vollkommen richtig, sondern den Durchschnitt der *möglichen* Käufer...

Wenn man sich die Auflagenzahlen ansieht und dann vergleicht, welche Auflagen Jagdzeitschriften bei welcher Zahl an Jägern haben, müsste jedem Buchhalter eines Verlages mit Angelzeitschriften schlecht werden - ist ja aber Gott sei Dank nicht unser Bier ;-))

Und macht nicht zu viele Vorschläge, lasst die Jungs ruhig so weitermachen - die machen das doch ganz ganz gut für ihre Käufer!
;-)


----------



## Janbr (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich fisch & Fang Autor*

@ Kati

Die Erfahrung und das Wissen durfte ich mir in einem relativ langatmigen Streit "Erarbeiten". Aber am Ende haben es alle Beteiligten eingesehen und wir haben uns wieder lieb.

Gruss

Jan


----------

